# Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit



## zanes_antiques (Oct 8, 2006)

well I finally got a dandy hole! Look at this pic. I found two flasks whole, one "For Pike's Peak, one amber union clasp hands and eagle on reverse. Three bitters bottles,one 6 log Drake's plantation, one pontiled "liver complaint Dr. Hoofland's German bitters dyspepsia&c..M.L. Jackson Philadelphia, one Niagra star bitters John w. Steel. I found two broken pontiled scroll flasks half pint, a Burnett's Cocoacaine, two London hair restorers,a W.W Lyman fruit jar, a Stevens wax sealer patd. 1862 and 64, two J. Laird Perfumers Broadway Ny, One W. Laird perfumer Broadway Ny, Brown's Teething cordial, Buffum squat soda, a Jesse H. Lippencott(double arched panel bottle Pittsburgh Pa., a Peppersauce bottle, a cornflower blue bottle w/ nice early lip, a 12 paneled pontiled bottle, and a Dr. Siegert Co. Bolivar green bottle nice applied lip. and a few pontiled anjd stoneware inks, among a tea pot in a light blue transfer pattern, some Bennington style bowls and chamber pots , another mocha ware chamber pot, a cathedral pickle jar, besides many other hinge molds. All this added to yesterdays find and I still have more hole to go!!!!WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!! Best part is I dug by myself so I got it all!!!!
 Heres a pic with the proud new owner


----------



## downeastdigger (Oct 8, 2006)

May I be the first to offer my  WAHOOOO  Congratulations!!!     Savor the day

 Cant wait to see some close up pics.

 Can you tell us where the hole was in relation to the house that the trash came from?  Did you find it with a probe, or wish it showing on the top?  

 continued good luck!  Bram


----------



## swizzle (Oct 8, 2006)

Pics and video's please lots and lots of pics and video's. We love them, we need them. Excellent digs. Wear that shovel to a nub and keep going. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 8, 2006)

First of all I probed it, and picked out the spot where the 4 foot probe just about dropped itself down the last foot. I took a gamble being the whole yard seems to be filled in. The hole is roughly 50-60 feet behind the house and on the property line, right in downtown Steubenville. I still have the well to do and hopefully a few privies but I'm guessing the privies will be sparse considerring the fill in the yard. The well on the otherhand has been filled in also. There wasn't a single bottle after about 1890 so I'm hoping the hutches and local beers and sodas will be in the well.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 8, 2006)

more pics when I get 'em cleaned


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 8, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit: amended 10/10*

Drakes and Jesse Lippencott... It's Jesse h. lippincott.....sorry about the mispelling


----------



## Jim (Oct 8, 2006)

SWEET!! Killer haul, Zane. It's always a treat to be able to find a hole like that one. Way to go! ~Jim


----------



## capsoda (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Haul Zane, Congrats man. I'm waitin for the clean up pics too.


----------



## bottlediger (Oct 8, 2006)

man oh man ive been waiting to read of post like this for a while, best dig of the year I have read about! just AWESOME BRO!!! I just dug that philly bitters you found  last week in philly.  Its only my 2nd bitters lol. man you just dont find stuff like you did anymore. again just awesome!!!!@$@#$@#$#@!!!!


----------



## subsoil (Oct 8, 2006)

Very, very nice!  I gotta find me one of those things called privies   On my way to work I pass tons of hot spots for them, hopefully I catch the owners out mowing the lawn or something to ask permission. 

 /Can't wait to see them beauties cleaned up!


----------



## dreamer2100 (Oct 8, 2006)

*jealous*
 *jealous*
 *jealous*


 i wanna play in the dirt too! lol

 awesome finds...i cant wait for my first dig....wooooooohoooo


----------



## longneck (Oct 8, 2006)

great job zanes        keep digging man    show more pics of your haul  love to see the bottles [][]


----------



## wvhillbilly (Oct 8, 2006)

Congradulations  (I think I need spell check lol)   Nice stuff there[]


----------



## JOETHECROW (Oct 8, 2006)

Great Bottles you dug there...you must have been quietly freaking out inside as they kept coming out of the hole...Good luck w/ the rest of that property.                                                   Joe


----------



## cookie (Oct 8, 2006)

WOW..


----------



## lexdigger (Oct 8, 2006)

Zane, what a dig!!! You dug a bunch of my dream bottles in one day. Man, I've been searching for a hole like that one since day one. I can't wait to see the flasks, bitters, and others all cleaned up. If I were you, I'd dig that lot from side to side, from front to back!!! LOL. You never know, the reason the fill was so full of bottles might be because the privies were already overflowing with trash? Dig that lot hard man, there has to be more there!!! Congrats and Good Luck!!! Chris Capley


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks everyone for the kudos. I have been on "cloud nine" since the darkes came out of the ground 15 minutes into todays dig. I was talking to myself the whole time as I pulled out the goodies. I am going back in the morning to keep going.I have been trying to find out info on some of the bottles and can't find any reference to them anywhere online. Some of them I find referenced are later different bottles like the A.L. Scovill & Co.I Found it listed in a later blown in mold with ny along with cincy mine just says cincinatti O. on it any help would be apprecciated. I'm gonna start cleaning in a few minutes.


----------



## JGUIS (Oct 9, 2006)

DUDE, that Pikes Peak is slicker than owl $#!T[]   Very nice job on that hole so far, I'm gonna have to go dig tomorrow after that one.  The grass can wait.[]


----------



## madman (Oct 9, 2006)

nice nice nice man speechless


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

Been cleaning these thing for a few hours. I have a few pics to post. Enjoy


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

another


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

another


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

another


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

2 more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

last one


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

ok, one more


----------



## Lynette (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm moving to Steubenville, Ohio so I can be YOUR digging partner []....now how to get that green card........hmmmmmmmmmm

 BEAUTIFUL bottles []


----------



## capsoda (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Zane, Thanks for the pics. man you really took a haul. Beautiful bottles. Good on ya.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 9, 2006)

Hey Zane -
 I couldn't find anything on the LIPPENCOTT (<------- sp.?). Please post the full embossment for that and others that you want us to locate for you. [Nevermind - I just found it in your original post] This bottle was not what I pictured as described on the phone (much taller too). 

 That Drakes is very dark. The amber clasped hands looks like a 1/2 pint. What is that very green small cylinder in the next to last photo?


----------



## PhilaBottles (Oct 9, 2006)

great haul man. makes me wanna dig really bad.


----------



## Digger George (Oct 9, 2006)

*BEST F'IN DIG EVER!!!!!!!![]*


----------



## PhilaBottles (Oct 9, 2006)

BOX


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

heres a pic of the green one Meech. It appears to be a turn mold but I'm not sure. There is no pontil and no apparrent mold seams.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 9, 2006)

here's one more pic of it also with a light cobalt blue hinge mold bottle. Any ideas on either of these?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 9, 2006)

Look like meds of some type to me. Great color and the green one is very unusual.


----------



## Tony14 (Oct 10, 2006)

amazing finds....wow....


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 10, 2006)

is this a pontiled hinge mold ink? It has a pontil and also appears to be a hinge mold. I also dug two others that were hinge molds and one of them also has a less of a pontil than this. The other has no pontil at all. What can anyone tell me about these?


----------



## capsoda (Oct 10, 2006)

It looks like a hinge mold and is for sure glass pontiled. Nice.


----------



## Jim (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice, Zane. This will be one of those digs that you still talk about 20 years from now...just awesome, bro. The finds cleaned up nicely. I have to say that the flasks are my favorite, followed by the Drake's. The little green medicine has a killer radiant green color, I've never seen one that bright. Thanks for the pics, now I just have to wipe the drool off of my keyboard before my girlfriend wonders what I've been looking at [&:]. ~Jim


----------



## Trying not to break it (Oct 10, 2006)

hi zane, fantastic finds.  i hope you take lots of pictures, this is one to remember.   maybe i'll get lucky and find a spot like that before i'm to old to dig. good luck digging.   rhona


----------



## longneck (Oct 10, 2006)

hey zanes     does the little green one glow under a black light it look like it mite      you got yourself a nice dig there man    keep up the good post  like those bottles and the ink[]


----------



## bottlecol345 (Oct 17, 2006)

WOW ! Sweet bottles. Wish i could find stuff like that  []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 20, 2006)

i have an ink bottle like the square ones except it has no pontil mark i would like some info on it too maybe one of us will find something ill be looking


----------



## hj (Oct 20, 2006)

Geez Zane, I am not too far north of you, and I don't expect do dig a group like that in the next five years combined !!

 Very envious,
 HJ


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 21, 2006)

Ya never know when youmight hit a hole like that But yeah it sure was luck hitting it on the first try there. Where are ya from hj? thanks for the compliments too guys.


----------



## card (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations!! Fantastic finds!!  I am soooooo jealous! []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 24, 2006)

would you believe I'm still digging daily in that yard wether permitting and still finding stuff. over 150 whole bottles and other relics.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 24, 2006)

Leme see, leme see, leme see.[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

I will cap. I need a day to clean some up.


----------



## swizzle (Oct 25, 2006)

Please get someone else over there to help you make some video's. It doesn't even have to be another digger. Just a few rescue shots and a cleaned up overview. That would be the absolute best. If someone could compile a 1 hour dvd of rare bottles being dug I would buy it. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

I've taken some other pics here's one...


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 25, 2006)

WOW! What a great dig. Bottles of that age are gettin' harder and harder to find as time moves on. Keep up the good work 'cause it looks like you got'er dialed in.

 Mike


----------



## capsoda (Oct 25, 2006)

keep diggin and postin them pics. The vid idea aint bad either.

 Hummmmm, a DVD. I would by that.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

again thank you all for your gratitude. I took a few more pics today. I did't find anything great just a few more later beers and a pontiled base. I also found part of an eagle flask in aqua. I'm trying to work my way across the yard so I don't miss anything. It sure is a lot of digging. the neighbor asked me what I was charging her to rotate her soil like that. lmao. I told him I'd do his yard free . this pic is where I started today basically.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

I hit water at about 6 feet down.there is a mixture of clay and brick. It feels hollow underneath. I just want to get most of the hole down to that level before I go any deeper. I didn't find nearly as much stuff today though. I'll get 'er done!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

here's a pic of todays ugly finds....1 pontiled bottle bottom, one shard from an "eagle flask" and a cracked up awesome green cut glass candle stick. These go along with 4 or 5 pepper sauce bottles and several broken beers. I'm hopin it get better down deeper.


----------



## akronmarbles (Oct 25, 2006)

Awesome dig. I have surface found some great stuff in your town.
 Ever find any Steubenville marbles on your searches?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 25, 2006)

here's a steubenville marble I found. I also know where the factory was. From 1901-1902. My dad collects marbles and has two other steubenvilles he bought from diggers.


----------



## akronmarbles (Oct 25, 2006)

Any for sale? lol  - I have been to the factory site several times. Found quite a few pieces and some manufacturing waste, but would like to find some more. The site is covered with concrete if I remember correctly. Ever need a digging partner?


----------



## billm (Oct 25, 2006)

I have been following this thread and can't believe the quality of the bottles you've managed to recover.  People dream about sites like this.  Congratulations and Thank you! for sharing your info and pictures.  You've certainly sparked my imagination.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

thanks BillM, I was worried I was putting up too many posts. Akron I'd be honered to dig with ya sometime. I know where the factory was but none of their dump sites yet. I have a good idea of where they may be though. If you get a day come on down.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Well, it's now, the 26th of October. I just finished from scratchin' around for a few hours. I have a pit opened up, 10'x9' maybe not sure. I hit bottles and other debris in pockets all over the place as you will see by the pics I post. I think I am on the top of the bottom, for lack of a better term. I am @ 8' plus just hit water. There is a shallow layer of clay and brick, then the probe drops in another 4'. the floor then seems to be brick haven't found any sides. Probably because they continued to dump in the yard up into the late 20's maybe early 30's. I found a prohibition soda by John Bueler. Who'd pre-prohibition beer bottles I have found more than 10 of on the property. I also probed next to my present hole and found what seems to be another deep void. I could go on but I'm tired. I'll put up a few pics of the hole. Oh yeah and my diggin' site cat, Digger. Just after I took his picture and named him, he dug a hole and took a crap next to my pit. Oh yeah I was getting worried and put up a small barricade out of briars and vines, to keep anyone from wanderring into the "pit". In this pic I'm sweatin' pretty bad.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

this is a picture of my buddy Charlie. He just about fell through probing for the next area to dig. He's comes to this website occassionally. He's been into old bottles for more than 30 years. dug alot of nice holes over the years. He's my coach.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

By the way that is a 6 foot probe in to the hilt. Here he is probing a hole to the east of the pit.It seems to be hollow too.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

well that appears to be a rather large pit how do you find one where do you start probing i havent dug a privy before and was thinking about trying it


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

here the probe is at the bottom of the bottom. About 3' or better to another layer of brick. Right here there seems to be a cap of clay and brick. The hole fills with water from 7' or so down. I figure it is a total of almost 10 feet to the actual hard bottom.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

bottleboy this whole yard is fill from 4 feet deep to 10 feet deep. last pic. This is the "Pit". This is the barrier I built to keep that vagrants out. There is a fence across the front of the property.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Oh yeah, Here's a few more bottles I found there. Somebody on this property enjoyed peppersauce.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Last pic. hope y'all aren't sick of them. This one if of trash and a slew of Uneeda Beer's from Wheeling, W.Va. Three Steuben Brewing botlles from Steubenville, Ohio also.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Are you digging for bottles or building a bomb shelter? []  Seriously though you must be moving some major dirt. If you ever need an extra set of hands I'd be more than glad to help.


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Holy crap thats a big hole. You ever read the story of the pit at Oak Island? Keep digging until you hit treasure or china, whichever comes first.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 26, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

come on up Bryan I'll be there awhile. I'm afraid I'll miss something. I got a little water- bailing to do now though. That's gonna suck.


----------



## digdug (Oct 27, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit (story continued)*

Can you run an extension cord to the site?  I bought a cheap pond filter pump at Home Depot this summer and pumped water out of a few holes I had been digging. Worked Great!   We have another wet site to drain and we may borrow a generator and bring the pump.  I'm getting to old to be doing the bucket brigade thing.


----------



## bigdinthedump (Oct 27, 2006)

niiiice finds man....!!!!!! I bet you were smilin when you hauled out that Drakes


----------



## swizzle (Oct 27, 2006)

That one pic looks like your digging around the privy? They must have been really drunk to keep missing the hole like that. I wouldn't worry about posting to many pics. 4 pages and your still getting postive replys? You got a good...a great thread started and I'm looking forward to seeing more myself. Anyone else feel the same? I think what you are doing is great and I hope you can keep up the good work. May the bottle gods shine down on you and reveal a hole filled with rare pontils (all whole and near mint). I for one feel the need to thank you for giving us all hope and starting this great thread. Swizzle


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

Well said Jason, Me too.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks Swizzle that compliment gave me "Goose-Bumps". I'd be lyin' if I said I wasn't proud as a peacock.By the way that brick structure sticking out into my new hole is an old cistern. I dug it out first before going around it.


----------



## capsoda (Oct 27, 2006)

Proud as me.....[]

 Warren Peacock!!!  []


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 27, 2006)

nice finds looking forward to more pictures if you decide youdont want any of those bottles i may be interested in them let me know


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 27, 2006)

yeah I'll be getting rid of a few I'm sure.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 27, 2006)

which ones and how much?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Oct 28, 2006)

what are ya lookin for? I don't wanna have to make a list I'm only keeping a few. I have some nice early inks w/inward rolled lips, one open pontiled. Some stoneware inks. I have two open pontiled puff bottles, I'm gonna get rid of also. Here's the open pontiled unembossed ink.


----------



## bottlenutboy (Oct 28, 2006)

got any soda's?   how much for the ink's


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

Any updates? By the looks of that hole your probably heavily medicated on pain pills for your back. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 6, 2006)

hey swiz I just got home from another day down there. I have one large pit open right now and one 10 foot long trench 5 feet wide and 4 feet deep. In the bottom of the pit at about 7 feet or so I hit water. I am waiting on a friend to bring me a pump and gimme a hand finishing it. I really don't want to fill it in without getting to the very bottom. It seems to have another void beneath this brick and clay fill. the pit I have right now is approx. 10'x10' x 7' deep. Anywhere I dig below the 7' I hit water but there is still brick and clay. I've moved alot of dirt in this yard let me tell ya. I'm having more trouble with my Carpal Tunnel than with my back. Boy you should see my arms though. It looks like I've been weight training. Today I found just enough to keep me digging in my new trench. A Larkin's bottle but this larkins is a little different than ones I've seen. It says "larkin's / Buffalo" on it. I also found the top of a hutch, several broken wines, the top of a spirits bottle (ladies leg), some broken blob tops, and the top of what seems to be a wax sealer minus the groove. It looks just like a wax sealer top but there is no groove in the lip. I started out loving this spot but I'm beginning to hate it now because I can't go anywhere else 'til I'm finished here. I am extending an open invitation to anyone who can make it here to dig. I know there's more there it's just a matter of being thorough. I just know the one place I don't dig or dig deep enough will be the spot where the best stuff is.


----------



## swizzle (Nov 6, 2006)

A lot of people would kill to be right where you are now in that dump. Do you have a bottle probe? I'd probe around just to see if there is some glass below that 7 foot layer. If so then definately suck that puppy dry. Drill a bunch of holes in a 5 gallon bucket and line it with hardwear cloth and dig a hole big enough into the ground to sink it up to the rim. That should help you keep water flowing into the bucket without  clogging it up with a ton of debree. Not to long ago a forest green pine tar cordial was dug up and was estimated in the area of $10,000!!! Keep that in mind when you start getting tired of that dump. You probably won't hit a great bottle like that but there's a good possiblity that there's a $100 bottle or two under that mess. Keep at it and don't get discouraged. If you must then get a group of bottle diggers in there. Maybe help to host a weekend dig. I'm sure with 2 or 3 weeks notice you could get a dozen diggers in there. Swizzle


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 6, 2006)

This has been such a cool thread. I'm not sure but it may beat out "Who is this guy" as thread of the year for Roger. The way your goin at it is totally commendable. Looks like the Pompey dig, all gridded off and purdy. When's the roof going over it. 
 BTW, I have one of those tiny green turn molds from back on page 2.


----------



## capsoda (Nov 6, 2006)

Man Zane, That is a once in a lifetime collection building dig you got going on. What is the brick structure? I would take apart a corner and look inside. Bottles were used for fill back then. i was lucky enough to dig under two bottling works and both foundations were filled with bottles.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 7, 2006)

I dug that brick cistern before openning up the rest of the hole. I got about 20 or so local crowntop beers out of it. I'm gonna let that large pit go for awhile and try to hit another privy there if I can. I have a friend coming over with his bobcat when I'm ready for him cause I'm surely not filling it back in by hand. I'm going to throw the blocks from the building into that hole and dig where the building is next. I'm figuring I'll gety a couple of nice truckloads of top soil out of the deal too. I keep refilling with the building debris which leaves me plenty of soil to play with when I'm finished. If it doesn't rain tomorrow I'll get some fresh pics. By the way, I picked up some kind of puter virus and have lost every pic I've taken down there. I'm not sure how to get them back either. I was ready to kill whoever in my house that is responsible for it too! Every day I'd get on the puter more pics would be currupted. atleast I posted some here I can retrieve. *Now hear this!!! I am extending an invitation to anyone that can make it to Steubenville to dig. I would like to arrange a digging party for this lot. I will arrange to have a skidloader there for fill in so please come one and all. I will take replies and try to make a date so we can all dig together.I'd even be willing to put a few people up at my house to cut down on cost to those of you from some distance.* 
 ON A LIGHTER NOTE CHECK OUT THIS BEAVER BOOT SCAPER MY BUDDY CARVED OUT OF SANDSTONE. HE'S PHENOMINAL!


----------



## GuntherHess (Nov 7, 2006)

Man, that beaver thing is cool!! Its both funny and creepy at the same time.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 7, 2006)

*Zane* -
I found out yesterday I can make it up there for a few days. It looks like the weekend of the 18th though. Of course, I have a place to stay [] I'll call you or talk to you soon. I got your call, but have been in NC off and on. 

I'm home most of the day today. I wanted to go digging, but it's raining. []


----------



## #1twin (Nov 7, 2006)

Awesome...WOWWWW...awesome!!!!  How could anyone not be admirably jealous of that dig??    Way to go dude!!!!!
 Thanks for sharing it with us[][]
 Marvin


----------



## capsoda (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Zane, Love the beaver. Wish I could make it to the dig.

 What the hell is with the automatic giant fonts?????????? Crap...It won't go any smaller.[] 

 There, That fixed it.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 7, 2006)

well we'll make it tentatively for the weekend of the 18th of Nov. I'm not positive yet but I'm pretty sure that'll work for me. If anyone else has a day that weekend free you can join in too. The more the merrier


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 9, 2006)

This dig has officially turned into a demolition. Yesterday I undermined and knocked down the block building on this lot. I am using it as fill in my large pit. then when it's moved I have more places to dig. Ah ha! Crazy you say. Like a fox I like to think lmao. I only hope I didn't break the sewage line when this thing tumbled down. Time to clean up the building and dig more! The neighbors here love me now for cleaning up this rodent factory. They've let me do a little probing too. so when I eventually finished here I get to dig in the same fill one lot north. here's a couple of recent photos. Nothing special though.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 9, 2006)

one more picture of the yard.


----------



## jwschaeffer (Nov 9, 2006)

Super Bottles !!! I wish I could find a area with some great old bottles. I'm jealous!


----------



## capsoda (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Zane, I bet when the folks around there see you rolling around in the grass with a just dug bottle, talking to it an kissing on it, they will probable want the rodents back...[sm=lol.gif]

 Work and pleasure at the same time. I thiught only millionaires had it that good.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm going to talk them into a community garden before it's over with and be welcome there forever[]. The lady that owns the place, came out yesterday and said, "I have a yard?" I told her, wait til you see it with grass, you'll love it. Even though it looks bad now, when I'm finished there, it will be a major improvement. That is a double wide lot and a deep lot also.atleast 50'x 125'


----------



## bikegoon (Nov 14, 2006)

"Kicks rocks"
 Man, I just had surgery a week ago, I would drive there in a second flat to help dig that out......


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 14, 2006)

*ZANE* - Call me when you see this. 
 I've been trying to reach you to see what your deal is? Are you in VA? The weather is lookin' real nasty for this weekend up there. I'm getting new tires on the old truck today and w/ some other things it should be ready for the journey up. eMail or call me when you can so we can work out details.


----------



## #1twin (Nov 14, 2006)

Zane,  You know how to make a grown "bottle man" cry[&o] Great haul dude!! This is the kind of stuff us less fortunate hunter's love to see. Thanks for the pic's!![]

 Marvin the Mole


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 14, 2006)

Meech he is in Va. I think he will be back Friday or late Thursday. I can find out if you need me to.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey *Craig* - 
 Any info. would be great. If I head that way, I'll be driving most of the day Friday. Which means, if I can't talk to him by Thurs. night, I'll have to cancel. I just may cancel cause of weather alone anyway. Another reason I need to get a hold of him. I have plenty of places to dig around here this weekend and it won't be snowing and raining + 20 degrees warmer. [] We were supposed to work out details before he came down here. If you talk w/ him please tell him to call me or get a no. to where I can reach him. If you can't, it's really no big deal to me. I'm diggin' somewhere Fri -Sunday. [] 

 Don't trouble yourself too much over this. I was just trying to help out big brother [][][]


----------



## craigc90 (Nov 14, 2006)

Meech
  I was told he wont be home till Tuesday he will be in Virginia till Then. Stay down there in the tropics. If I get a phone number Ill let you know.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey again *Craig* (I've lost your email addy for some reason) -
 He just called me. He's hrs. from me on the state line in the mtns. and will be there for a while. We'll have to make it some other time when he'll be there. [] Thanks for the help. Good luck on your auctions. Hope you do well.


----------



## DIGGER DAVE (Nov 20, 2006)

I THINK IT MOVED !!!!! YUP, ITS TOUCHING MY SHORTS!!!!! NICE HAUL !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Well it's dec 5th and I'm still in this yard. I didn't do to bad today. I started what I think is another privy hole. I hit the later sink hole fill today and hope to get to the bottom tomorrow. I'll take the camera down with me If I remember. It doesn't even look like the same place after a couple of months digging. I found 3 whistle sodas and a Blatz beer, a pepper sauce a 2 handled chamber poy with blue stripes( in 30 pieces or so), The lid to the pot whole, one really nice mf christensen green slag I believe a T.H Kelly Hutch from Steubenville, some shards, a bailess crock, a couple of drawn up wines, and a pestle from a mortar and pestle set. and a really funny looking shot glass kinda thing filled almost to the top with clear glass. If I missed anything anyone sees in the pic just ask. here's a few pics. Oh yeah a couple of coal miner brass tags. and a dog mug that needs glued. wasn't a bad day hopefully tomorrow will be the earlier stuff.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

more pics


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

more


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

marble


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

one more


----------



## CanadianBoy (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

FANtastic,WOW,congrat's on a <B>GREAT HAUL.</B>
 When I saw those pics my heart was speeding up.(WHICH IS NOT GOOD AT MY AGE)
 I had a dump just like that,dug it for 2 months,it covers about a square mile.
 Problem is its on both sides of a major highway,the highway dept & the owner were afraid we'd undermine the road
 (we were getting soooo ....close) so they threw us out.I still have dreams of what's waiting to be found,every time I drive by,the car <B>SLOWS DOWN.</B>
 Its kind of creepy,I think the car likes OLD bottles in it.
 We are still thinking of ways to dig,night digging!!??.
 The best we've come up with is being dropped off with all our tools,food,camping gear, etc,etc,etc.
 And spending a few days....DIGGING....before the highway sinks.


----------



## CanadianBoy (Dec 5, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Just had a GOOOOOOOOD thought,if the highway sinks,maybe they will put in a by-pass.
 Problem solved.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 6, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

There's a dump not too far from me I've had my wife drop me off at on her way to work and pick me on her way home. Sooner or later they'll have to repair a slip there that hasn't happened yet. The face of the dig is at the gaurdrail posts. It's only a matter of time until I'm standing behind their machinery picking bottles out of the dirt and asphalt. I can't wait. Maybe I'll speed things up a bit more for them and have her drop me of there this week sometime.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 6, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Another fine day in the "yard". I found a really good 1922 milk from Steubenville today not even 15 minutes after arriving. I also found a nice Cleveland crown top beer with the Star of David on it. A couple of whistle sodas from Steub and a local beer and a Steub. coca cola soda water and regular hobble skirt 1915 coke. I also dug up a shard to a very scarce Avella Pa. Bottling works soda or beer I'm ot sure yet. Avella is a very small town on the W.Va. line. I couldn't believe they even had a bottler. along with 3 marbles I'll post in my clean up pic later.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

yard status updated....here's how it looks now


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

one more of the other sdie of the yard


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

the latest finds there


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

one more pic froma different angle


----------



## Jim (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Killer haul and great pics, Zane. A lot of diggers only ever get to dream of a site that is loaded like that. Way to go, bud! ~Jim


----------



## JGUIS (Dec 13, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

NICE FRICKIN HOLE!!!!  Too bad we cant train gophers to fetch bottles. []  Keep it up man, your retirement is in there somewhere.[]


----------



## brokenshovel (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Has the neighbor expressed an interest in you destroying their yard?


----------



## swizzle (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

How many of those ar excellsier (SP) beers? I read somewhere that some of those were made by the clyde bottle works. Not sure how much they are worth though. Swizzle


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

I don't understand the question Swiz. Elaborate please.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Heya Zane, My back is feeling better, wink wink nod nod, and my shovel has surface rust, wink wink nod nod lol


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

come on over bike I was down there today and found a wyeth and bro. Philly bottle, and another hutch today. I almost have the southern most lot finished. Maybe she'll let me tear the garage down next.. I still have about 3/4 of the northern lot left to do. Anyone is welcome to join in the fun. just drop me a line and I'll make arrangements.


----------



## bikegoon (Dec 14, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Your about 350 miles from me, I might try it, my back is doing good after my adventure today, so a nice drive might be ok.

 Hows the weekends working for you?


----------



## swizzle (Dec 15, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Those beers in the above pic look like excelsior beer bottles. I can't seem to find it now but I read somewhere's that that company was bought out by clyde glass works or the other way around. Some of the excelsior beers were made by the clyde glass works. I'm not sure if it makes them any more valuable or not. I wish I could find where I had read it. Sorry I can't elaborate more. I'll keep trying to find the info I'm talking about. Swizzle


----------



## steamfitter38 (Dec 15, 2006)

yo,your pit is awesome,its gettin me motivated to move some dirt! keep up the good work!


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks Steamfitter. Swiz, I'm not sure if they are Excelcior Bottles I'll let you know what's on the base asap. I would think they were probaby a Pitts. Glass House given our proximity to this city.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Dec 16, 2006)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

By the way Mr. Shovel I'm doing extensive landscaping not destroying,GEESH! Actuall they are quite happy to have the rodent problem done away with. This yard was a bigger mess before I started on it, if you can believe that.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

I'm being selfcentered and conceited here but oh well. I have to add these links to other threads here that are directly related to this thread but under different names here's the first.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_76286/mpage_1/key_motherload/tm.htm#76286


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Here's another. I jut figured they all go together and it'll make them all easier for myself to find as well
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_83418/mpage_1/key_motherload/tm.htm#83418


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Last One. I wouldn't have done this but It was hard for me to find all these when I needed to. I hope nobody minds. Besides, that New Hampshire thread was catching up to me. They should have all been on the same thread anyhow, the way I see it.
https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_76350/mpage_1/key_motherload/tm.htm#76350


----------



## bottlenutboy (Jan 13, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

how do you manage to do it zane? i just cant figure out how you manage to find one of the biggest dumps i know of off hand i guess around here they are pretty scarce i havent found any that were even comparable in size not to mention quality or age most of the ones left here are 40s thru 50s and some even newer i just dont see how you do it


----------



## tiqhuntr (Jan 24, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Zane,    Man, thanks for the memories. Back in '71 my partner and I located a site in one of the oldest towns around that was a resort around the turn of the century. It took us months to dig it and never finished it. The owners just got tired of us "moving dirt". My, I found some great dumps back in the 60's and 70's. In the mid 60"s I located a Vets dump site that had Pontiled cobalts with ground glass stoppers in excellent condition. One of them had an object in it that smells like clove. Yes it still has a fresh strong odor after all these years. Another time my partner located a site that was where the owners had empted their grandfathers general store and it was a mother lode. Wow, you will really treasure this site, it will be just as much fun 40 years from now as mine are today. I could go on and on about the old days. That is all we old guys have a lot of any more, memories. Thank you for sharing it and giving all "dump divers" the hopes of, or the memories of :       "The Mother Load".    GREAT JOB!       Earl


----------



## zanes_antiques (Mar 6, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

This should have been the first post on this thread. This was the day that started it all!

 Finally The first thread posted from that dig was under a different name and I just ran across it. I think it's important to keep all of these posts and different threads together.
 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m_75531/mpage_1/key_Kalamazoo%252CMich%252E/tm.htm#75531


----------



## chrisboyles (Mar 8, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Hey there, are you still having people up your way to dis because i would love to come. I live about 5 hours away and it would be well woth the trip. Let me know. Thanks
 chris


----------



## zanes_antiques (Apr 2, 2007)

Bump, cause I love showing this site off! Is that bad?


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread because I'm so proud of it and it's no longer on the the top threads listed.


----------



## Just Dig it (May 13, 2007)

> [Reply to Message] All Forums >> [Bottle Forums] >> Digging and Finding >> RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues) 	Page: <<   < prev  4 5 6 7 [8]


that is just insane..well since i am only 22 i guess i got a  good 80 years of digging in me = ) maybe i can  pull in one like that someday


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2007)

I'm sure you'll get one of those sites as long as you dig enough holes.


----------



## Oldtimer (May 15, 2007)

You've dug more in one yard than I have alltogether over the last 10 years. Keep up the good work!


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 15, 2007)

Thanks a lot Oldtimer. Odds are it'll probably be another ten before I do it again.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 17, 2007)

Bump!  

 Until I find another yard this good I'm going to bump it back to the forums page everytime it goes off of it. I hope nobody minds.


----------



## Just Dig it (Jun 17, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

ive read it and viewed the pics a good 5  times  i deffinatley  dont mind


----------



## BoTTleHuNTa024 (Jun 17, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Holy @#$@$ %^^$$$ You really did hit the jackpot LOOK AT ALL THOSE BOTTLES OMG!@@#$ Thanks for sharing with us I really enjoyed checking those out. Its fun to look through this forum and see people are pulling treasures right from the ground. Some people would just look at it as a trash pit and nothing more, but not glass hounds. [] I hope I get to dig someday that would just be great. [] Until then I guess all I can do is feed my obsession on the Bay right? []


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 17, 2007)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

With a little education and a lot of hard work I'm sure you will hit one of these holes too!

 You know the old saying...."If at first you don't succeed try, try, try, and keep trying until you do.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jan 25, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Thought I'd give this a bump for the newcomers and also because I'm so darned proud of this yard!


----------



## rlo (Jan 25, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

thanx zanes for bumpin this.  how amazing was that??  gives me goosebumps, & makes me wanna go dig even in this 8 degree weather! kuddos


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 31, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

BUMP[]


----------



## zanes_antiques (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

I was showing a buddy this dig and had to give it a bump.....It has nothing to do with pride though I swear!


----------



## Digswithstick (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Awesome ! Zane thanks for bumping that up ,and tip on one post for same dump,where do you get info on old home sites? thanks Digsws


----------



## bunchesofbottles (May 13, 2008)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Deserves another bump. Thanks for thinking of us newbies. I'm glad I didn't miss that. Kudos.


----------



## zanes_antiques (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

I'm sure most of you who know e , knew I would bump this thread again. I hope some one new gets to see it.


----------



## justadddirt (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Nice bump Zane!! Never get tired of reading this thread. An oldie but a damn goodie.[]


----------



## JayBeck (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Wow! I never saw this post before. What a great dig! I live in Ohio too but I have never made such a great find. I have scarcely dug up anything before 1900. Maybe it is possible to come down there for a dig sometime when the weather is nicer? I am mostly interested in ACL and crown top sodas but it sure would be fun to dig some earlier bottles.


----------



## The Bottleman (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Zane! thanks for the bump man, this is amazing. As a sixteen year old who has yet to find his first dump this gives me great inspiration.


----------



## madman (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

YES I REMBER THIS POST HEY ZANE HOPE EVERYTHINGS COOL WITH YA WE MISS YA ROUND HERE!


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

I was wondering how a thread with 9 pages suddenly appeared in the forum... this is a cool dig!


----------



## Alaska (Feb 10, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

sick bitters!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Hey Zane,

 Welcome back man! This dig was before my time here, and I missed previous bumps. *Epic dig!* What were the neighbors' reaction to your excavations?

 How many of those bottles are still with you? I wanna hear about some more recent digs too. Come on, I'm dirt starved. "Starved!" I tells ya.


----------



## Bixby Bill (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Hey Zane, that`s a real wild dig you had, most of the bottles I dig like those come with some assembly required. I wasn`t on here when you first posted this, so THANKS for bumping it up again. Right now I`m looking out the window at 2' of snow and ice on the ground, and seeing these digging posts gets me really antsy to get back out there!


----------



## deacon_frost (Feb 11, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

man talk about tootin your own horn[][] just kidding looks like a killer dig glad you bumped it cause i wouldnt have ever seen it before....how many of them were keepers that you still have?


----------



## zanes_antiques (Jun 28, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Sorry it's been a while again. The question of the neighbors reaction ... Ambivalent. Lol It was in the Ghetto, where most the good digging is. Since this dig many things have happened that changed my life.I found out that there are many things in life more important than bottles. Yes, I did say it but donâ€™t banish me yet.I love to dig for the thrill of the find now.I have long since gotten rid of most of these bottles but with buy back options on some.lol.


----------



## ajohn (Jun 28, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Zane, Ya wouldn't happen to still have that jar floating around would you[8|]
 Anthony-J.


----------



## kwalker (Jun 28, 2011)

*RE: Motherload!!! Day Two of trash pit(continues)*

Remember finding this in one of my adventures into the depths of the archives of the Digging and Finding section...Needless to say this has got to be ranked on the list of the greatest digs we've ever seen []


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Jul 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  zanes_antiques
> 
> 2 more


 
 A friend dug up a ink-well here in Oahu, Hawaii just like the one in the middle/first row.  He gave it to as a gift. Any idea how old it is?  Mahalo & Aloha from Hawaii!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 6, 2011)

Aloha Wahiawa,

 They're sometimes called "Penny Inks," and date from before our Civil War time to well after. I like em...







 "Also known as dwarf ink the penny ink derives its name from the price paid for these early stoneware bottles. Pictured above, a group of five bottles containing black or blue ink, all dug in South Africa."






 "A goup of five red ink bottles. The middle one embossed on the shoulder "Hollidge, London". It is unusual for these penny / dwarf inks to bear any embossing or potters mark." From.


----------



## WAHIAWA DIGGER (Jul 9, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Aloha Wahiawa,
> 
> ...


 
 Much Mahalo Surfaceone!   Appreciate the info... Aloha!


----------



## lestagirl (Aug 5, 2011)

Just read all this thread, shame Zane moved on,  would have loved to see the end product etc.


----------



## VTdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Those are really good finds, Classic! This forum should have a thread of classic finds like these, truly amazing!


----------

